# mack snow + normal or mack snow + blizzard? what'll happen?



## imza (Mar 9, 2009)

hello

ok i have a breeding trio of leopard geckos; a normal female, a blizzard female and a normal male. normal female is gravid unsure of the blizzard as both are first timers. 

id like to make some interesting geckos and i am considering buying a male mack snow, probably an albino one, to breed with the blizzard. what would i get out of that?! 

my second question is what would i get it i mated my normal male with a female albino mack snow?!

i am unsure if any of them are het for anything. if my blizzard lays from mating with my normal the hatchlings will be normal het blizzard, right?

thanks a million.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Normal X Normal = ofcourse . 

100%Normal
----
Normal X Blizzard = .

100%Normal HET Blizzard.
----
Snow X Blizzard = .

50%Snow HET Blizzard.
50%Normal HET Blizzard.
----
Albino snow X Blizzard = .

50%Snow HET Albino,Blizzard.
50%Normal HET Albino,Blizzard.
----
Normal X Albino snow = .

50%Snow HET Albino.
50%Normal HET Albino.


----------

